# Chorus VS. Record



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

I am soooooooooo close to finally getting my first Campy gruppo, but am stuck in a quandry.

What is the difference between the two groups for 2005? I do not need a carbon front derailure, but most shop guys say that all Campy does is improve Record and then rebadg last year's as chorus. I have no idea of this for myself. But I am looking at the possibility to gettig Chorus ASAP or having to wait for $400 more to get the record. Is the wait really worth it?

I'll have the money as soon as my Shimano crap sells.But it is killing me. I could have it by the end of the week if I went for Chorus. AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH

What to do?


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Reg difference?
Well apart from the weight difference and a little more carbon, I wouldn't say much...
You get the nice carbon ergopowers on both groups, and both the bottom brackets are 102mm as opposed to centaur and below (111mm). If you are going for Record vs Chorus hubs, choose the Record hubs, bc of easier maintenance.

I chose the centaur group for my last bike, but with Chorus BB and Crankset, spend the savings on some nice Record/CXP33 wheels. It brakes and shiftes perfectly, but some day I might get the carbon ErgoPowers, bc they look so damn good


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Weight.*

Functionality is the same. More carbon and less weight with Record. Worth it? To me yes. If you think you can buy the Chorus without regretting it later. Go for it, it is an excellent groupo. It's a terrible thing to spend all that cash and still lust for the Record because then, sooner or later, thats the direction that you will go. Do it once.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I used to build my bikes with Chorus because I preferred the alloy shifters to the CF version used with Record. Now that distinction is gone, so I build with either or a mix of both. There are no performance differences that I've detected. The weight difference is minimal and truly the only thing you'll notice is your lighter wallet.

Unless I've convinced myself that some new frame is a "dream bike", I always use Chorus and apply the extra cash to a nice set of lightweight custom wheels. As Juan has opined, it's really all about ego. If you can stand the harsh scrutiny of the faceless/nameless people riding around you, then don't worry about Record. If you're going to lie awake at night feeling inadequate, save up the extra money and go all out. 

Personally, when it comes to frames and components, I have that sickness that forces me to only buy the best stuff. In spite of this, I have successfully managed to build a number of Chorus bikes and been happy with the results. You might be too.


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

RECORD group is on its way!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I feel like a 5 year old on christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Fanaticbiking said:


> RECORD group is on its way!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man I feel like a 5 year old on christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good, you'll sleep better.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

terry b said:


> Good, you'll sleep better.


 Or.....he'll be glued to his monitor checking UPS tracking info for the next few weeks....


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Good choice.

I spec-ed my current bike with Chorus seatpost, crank, and both mechs--the rest Record. I figured I didn't want the carbon parts on the derailleurs and the seatpost head. In retrospect, I should have gone full Record. Its not so much an ego thing, but the feeling that this and every bike I have owned since a teenager would have that strong link with each other as well as the emotional ties of my own cycling past and present. Except for the current RB and the one MTB, all of my bikes have been full Record. My next build-up will be full Record. For me Record is about excellence, tradition and panache, and how these values can be carried over into the riding experience. Not to mention the fact that it shifts like all git!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Good move.*



Fanaticbiking said:


> RECORD group is on its way!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man I feel like a 5 year old on christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Post a ride report after you have a few miles on it. Post pictures of the bike too!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

wait, what do you guys mean? is chorus no longer available in alloy for 06 and beyond?

that blows ! i dunno, i dont like the idea of carbon on my components, love the nice shiny alloy on my chorus/centaur/record kit !

as for being worth it... well the good LBS price for 05 alloy chorus here in oz is $1400, vs carbon record @ $2300, so to me, totally not worth it for almost double the price.. that 1 grand can be far better spent on frame/wheels etc.. AFAIK, the only difference is weight b/w the two, and not much at that !


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Alloy?*



wankski said:


> wait, what do you guys mean? is chorus no longer available in alloy for 06 and beyond?
> 
> that blows ! i dunno, i dont like the idea of carbon on my components, love the nice shiny alloy on my chorus/centaur/record kit !
> 
> as for being worth it... well the good LBS price for 05 alloy chorus here in oz is $1400, vs carbon record @ $2300, so to me, totally not worth it for almost double the price.. that 1 grand can be far better spent on frame/wheels etc.. AFAIK, the only difference is weight b/w the two, and not much at that !


Chorus hasn't been available in alloy since 2003, they went to carbon like the 2003 Record in 2004.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

damn, thats a shame... guess i really like my chorus shifters then... musta been the last yr of alloy production.. damn... oh wells, they should last me a while anyways


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

God Campy is amazing!

Having a few issues getting the rear mech to shift clean, but otherwise this stuff is posh.

Hate to say it, but I already feel the the love. As for price, the grouppo cost me $1079 shipped new. Granted I did not include the crankset, but I am running FSA carbon.

Will try to get pics up next week.

Wish i had opera to play while building the bike. I feel the hidden Italian inme coming out!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Fanaticbiking said:


> Wish i had opera to play while building the bike. I feel the hidden Italian inme coming out!


Vivaldi will do just fine. The influence of Verdi never ceases to amaze.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

wankski said:


> damn, thats a shame... guess i really like my chorus shifters then... musta been the last yr of alloy production.. damn... oh wells, they should last me a while anyways


If your Chorus alloys are 99 or later, when they wear out you can send them to Branford Bike and they will rebuild them as ten speed. I use nine speed chorus on my commuter and even with six years of hard use, they are still shifting great.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

I made the switch to campy after many years of shimano

i got a killer deal on campy record from preformance bike. It was on sale, then I used a 20% off online coupon, and free shipping.

Then I joined Team Performance and got 10% back in rebate, check it out !


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

Fanaticbiking said:


> God Campy is amazing!
> 
> Having a few issues getting the rear mech to shift clean,...


You need to use a Campy chain. There is no substitute!


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone know what the weight difference between the two complete gruppos is?


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Record vs Chorus hubs*

" If you are going for Record vs Chorus hubs, choose the Record hubs, bc of easier maintenance."

I find that in terms of maintenance the are the same. Can you explain why you find the Record easier?


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

*Chorus vs. Record weight*



rossb said:


> Anyone know what the weight difference between the two complete gruppos is?


Campagnolo.com lists exact weights of individual components...you can add up total gruppo weights. Most of the weight savings (and cost) between the two results from additonal carbon fiber and the use titanium throughout the Record gruppo.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. I have now done the comparison, and - in case anyone is interested - the totals I came up with (excluding hubs) were:

Record (alloy cranks): 2180g
Chorus (alloy cranks): 2339g
Record (carbon cranks): 2076g
Chorus (carbon cranks): 2236g


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

*Welcome to the Dark Side*

You will end up upgrading to Record anyway. Plus, there is no feeling like riding around in a Record Gruppo. If it's any consolation, Team Navigators uses Chorus on their Colnagos. Nothing wrong with it. But with Record I never feel the need to upgrade. Whichever gruppo you decide on, you'll love the black stuff. Congratulations!



Fanaticbiking said:


> I am soooooooooo close to finally getting my first Campy gruppo, but am stuck in a quandry.
> 
> What is the difference between the two groups for 2005? I do not need a carbon front derailure, but most shop guys say that all Campy does is improve Record and then rebadg last year's as chorus. I have no idea of this for myself. But I am looking at the possibility to gettig Chorus ASAP or having to wait for $400 more to get the record. Is the wait really worth it?
> 
> ...


----------

